# Cover Letter Points for Spouse visa as Applicant



## hue (Jul 2, 2015)

Any ideas of what should a cover letter must be pointed out? I know it should be like a very brief straightforward. But what else should I include aside of How we met in person, course of relationships, future plans. Please enlighten me and feel free to comment. Thank you.


----------



## lima.jb (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello
I found some kind of template online:
Dear Sir/Madam,
This letter is to be attached to the request from …(name)……. for a visa for settlement in UK. The aim of this letter is to introduce myself to the UK embassy as a sponsor for my fiance …(name)………. 
My name is…………., I was born on ……….in the city……. In England .
I have been working from … until …. for.. (company name).. From.. (Date)… until now, I work for ……(company name)………
The first time I have been in contact with Miss ……..was in ………we have been exchanged our email address and communicated via email. Later we have had some phone conversation and video conversation on msn messenger. In …..(date) we have decided to meet up and miss……….has requested a visitor visa to UK and I have arranged to buy the plane ticket for her. She visited the UK and stayed in my house from the …….. until the ………. After a few days, during her stay I have given all the financial support to cover our expenses for the house.Before she went back to Thailand, we have decided with miss ……….to make a commitment and live together. I have proposed to Miss ………….. to get married with me at………..
I propose to cover all the expenses for her travel from Thailand to the UK and ensure that I will give all the financial support to Miss ………when we will live together as I have understood that she will not be allowed to work throughout her visa duration. We will arrange to register for the wedding as soon as the visa has been accepted. 
Please do not hesitate to contact me if you require any more information.
Your faithfully,
(…………………….)
-Name-
………………………………………………………………………………………………………..
Address : ……
Date : ……
Tel : …..
Dear Sir/Madam,
The purpose of this letter is to introduce myself for an application for a settlement visa(fiance). My name is……. I am a Thai national.I have been working at…(company name)…as…(position)..from …(date)… to …(date)…..
I first met Mr…..(name)…at….(place)…on…(date)… We have been contact since by phone, sms, email and msn messenger.
My first visit to ……(name)……… in the UK was on…(date)… We started our relationship as boyfried and girlfriend …(date). We still keep in touch everyday by phone call, sms, email and msn messenger. Mr…(name)….. proposed to marry me in the UK before I went back to Thailand.
Together with my application I hope I have provided enough details for your consideration. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you require more information.
Your faithfully,
(…………………)
-Name-

I haven't written mine yet, but will use them as a guide.


----------



## lima.jb (Jul 2, 2015)

Another one, fits better for Spouse Visa:

Letter of Sponsorship

FAO: Entry Clearance Officer,

This is a letter of sponsorship for my wife **** *****, in her application for the United Kingdom settlement visa.

I first met **** on the 29th of January 2011 at a mutual friends leaving party. We decided to start a relationship on the 12th of February 2011. We had been dating for around 6 months before we decided to rent a room in a flat together in London on the 11th of August 2011. I first travelled to Turkey with **** to meet her family during Christmas of 2011.
We dated for around 18 months before we travelled to Turkey for the second time and I asked ****’s Father permission to marry his daughter. Following his acceptance, I proposed to **** during our holiday to Cinque Terre, Italy on the 19th August 2012, she said yes! 

We were officially married in ******, Manchester with close family as guests on the 15th of February 2013. Just under two months later on the 6th of April we had a church service wedding in Manchester with about 100 friends and family. On the 31st of May we then concluded our wedding celebrations in Mersin, Turkey.

The time I have spent with **** over the last 3 years has been amazing. We both have so many common interests including theatre, film, language, music and travelling. Over the time we have been together we have travelled to some amazing places including Spain, Egypt, Italy, Turkey, Macedonia and recently for our honeymoon we travelled to America and the Caribbean island of Turks and Caicos. We include photos of our travels within the supporting documentation.

****'s personality is amazing I am particularly struck by her sense of humour, her honesty and her deep sense of commitment. She is very close with my family and they all love her dearly, I have included a letter from my Father within the supporting documentation. 
We are both very much excited and looking forward to our future together and if this application is successful we look forward to buying a house together here in London and extending our family in due course.

Yours Faithfully,

Jason


Sponsor :
Address : ………
Date : ……………………


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

I wouldn't put anything in the letter that is covered elsewhere such as employment information. 

Address the letter "Dear Entry Clearance Officer", and sigh it "Yours sincerely, Your Name".

The last letter is the best. Don't bore the ECO with extraneous details, just tell your story clearly and succinctly. 

I would edit the last two paragraphs of the last letter above as follows:



> The time I have spent with **** over the past three years has been amazing. We have many common interests including theatre, film, language, music and travel. Over the time we have been together we have travelled to some wonderful places including Spain, Egypt, Italy, Turkey, and Macedonia. Recently we went to America and the Turks and Caicos for our honeymoon.
> 
> We are very much looking forward to starting our life together here in the UK.


It might be good to add a brief line to the last paragraph as to why you are choosing to live in the UK rather than the applicant's home country.


----------



## hue (Jul 2, 2015)

You guys are awesome! Cheers!


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

I just applied for the Spouse settlement visa (2nd time) and this is the first time I've heard of a cover letter. My spouse didn't write one but would be more than happy to (but of course it's too late). When I did the online application about 2 weeks ago, I wrote a fairly detailed summary of our plans in the last section where it asks if there's anything else to add, although I didn't exactly state why we'd prefer to live in the UK. 

My paragraph didn't mention exactly how we met, or where all we've traveled together in the past 23 years. I didn't think they'd care, but stuff like this gets me worried that maybe we should've included more. I hope our decades together speak for something compared to 3 years together (please, no offense, just saying our relationship has lasted and I hope UKVI acknowledges that without a letter.)


----------



## Rickyricky (Jul 9, 2015)

*Confuse*

*Hi i am writing this becuase i am really very confused about doing all this i wanna ask that if i really need a solicitor to file my spouse visa application.? i am on a student visa and just got married to my gf in june and we almost have all the documents so what is the need of the solicitor in this case plz help asap.
*


lima.jb said:


> Hello
> I found some kind of template online:
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> This letter is to be attached to the request from …(name)……. for a visa for settlement in UK. The aim of this letter is to introduce myself to the UK embassy as a sponsor for my fiance …(name)……….
> ...


----------

